# Should i move to Turkey?



## Rachelgal

Hi everyone... 

Is it possible to get work in tukey only speaking english & what areas would be the best ?

I wanted to know the cost of living in Turkey compared to the UK..

Rent
Food
Bills
tobacco
drink

thanks!!


----------



## belgarath

Depends on your skillset and experience.

Except alcohol and fuel, everything will be cheaper than UK. Food will be way too much cheaper.


----------



## Joannasal

I live in Fethiye and to be honest, living in Turkey is not much different in cost to the UK now. All prices have gone up, but salaries have stayed fairly low. 
In the area where I live:
Rent, from 300 TL - 500 TL unfurnished
Cigarettes - local brands 4.50 TL, imported brands higher
Efes - 5 - 6 TL
Food - depends on supermarket and if you tend to eat meat / fish / poultry or are vegetarian. Chicken at the moment is 10TL a kilo and meat is something like 28 + TL a kilo.
As a single person, fruit and vegetables are often cheaper in the supermarket than the market as yo have to buy in quantities of 1/2 ot 1 kilo in the market, in a supermarket you can buy by the item!
Hope this helps


----------



## fashiondesign_guru

Depends on which city you want to move.. Istanbul is expensive, but if you're coming from London, the cost of living shouldn't be very high for you, and in most things you will probably find it cheaper.. 

As for work, like it is said above, depends on your skills and experience.. You might want to get a teaching certificate and teach english like many foreigners in Turkey do.. I've seen people with master's degrees in television and broadcasting even teach English in schools, it's not even funny..


----------



## tobefar77

Living in Turkey is not cheap anymore. That's one of the reason of why I am trying to relocate to another country. I am a native Turkish.

I have to fully agree with the above poster, Joannasal. If you will have to have to work for the rest of your life then I would strongly recommend you to choose another country. Even if you are very well skilled you can hardly live in a good standard. Because the salaries are very low in every industry and almost everything is very expensive. 

Meat is about $14-17/kg while $6-7/kg in Europe. Minimum wage is about $420 per month and you have to work too much, often much more than 40 hours per week. You can buy about 25 kg mutton with the offical minimum wage. Come to Turkey only if you are a vegetarian and if you are really a hard worker.


----------



## belgarath

If you are moving to another country because Turkey is expensive, expect a surprise unless you are moving to a 3rd world country.

Truely, minimum wage earners in Turkey are almost starving. You need desired skillset for good employment, then purchasing power will be good enough.


----------



## tobefar77

Hotels and restuarants are cheap in Turkey. Because labor costs are low here. Turkey is one of the cheapest destinations for tourists. 

But living costs are not low in Turkey. Anybody can easily realize this after living here for just a few days. Meat was the only one example. There are some other record prices in Turkey. 

Vegatables are cheap here and I can eat vegetables as much as I want. In Aegean region variety of vegatables can be found for low prices. In Istanbul, vegatables are not cheap but still cheaper than Europe. 

Other than vegatables, prices are not low. Especially but not necessarily, if you like to eat red meat, if you have to consume fuel, electric, gas, if you like to drink, etc, etc, I can assure you that you can buy more in the US with the same income. So, there is no need to discuss about having or not having highly demanded skils. Same amount of money (USD, EUR, whatever) buys less in Turkey than the US. 

Here, consumption is punished by taxes. Thus, they keep the inflation rates, budget and current deficits low. They kill 3 birds with 1 stone. Particular goods like fuel, alcoholic drinks, communication services, etc include HUGE taxes. $5 product may include $4 tax. They place $4 tax on a $1 product and it is sold for $5. Some products might include even higher taxes. Purchasing power can be high in Turkey ONLY if you don't purchase anything  

But again, staying at hotels and eating at restaurants are really cheap in Turkey and this may make you confused about the prices.


----------



## belgarath

tobefar77 said:


> Hotels and restuarants are cheap in Turkey. Because labor costs are low here. Turkey is one of the cheapest destinations for tourists.
> 
> But living costs are not low in Turkey. Anybody can easily realize this after living here for just a few days. Meat was the only one example. There are some other record prices in Turkey.
> 
> Other than vegatables, prices are not low. Especially but not necessarily, if you like to eat red meat, if you have to consume fuel, electric, gas, if you like to drink, etc, etc, I can assure you that you can buy more in the US with the same income. So, there is no need to discuss about having or not having highly demanded skils. Same amount of money (USD, EUR, whatever) buys less in Turkey than the US.
> 
> But again, staying at hotels and eating at restaurants are really cheap in Turkey and this may make you confused about the prices.


First, the OP is asking a comparison with UK. What has US to do with it?

Having lived there for 39 years, I do have some knowledge about the living costs. I do not see in what universe Turkey is more expensive than Europe. If you have issues with taxes check what an average percentage is taken from an ordinary EU citizen. Except for fuel and alcohol, plus some electronics everything is cheaper in general.

I am currently based in a semi rural area in the US and it is much more expensive than central Istanbul.

Dont take my word for it, go to numbeo.com and compare any way you wish.


----------



## tobefar77

Historically, UK is known one of the most expensive places in the World. In general, Europe is expensive. Turkey is also expensive. Joannasal says the truth. Prices in the UK and Turkey are similar. I didn't claim that Turkey is more than expensive than Europe. I compared Turkey with the US. So, Turkey is not a good choice for the OP as he/she asks the living costs and possibility to work in Turkey. I mentioned about the US as a better option for the OP. 

I have checked the site you have referred to me. Some prices looks not updated or entered incorrectly. Current prices in Turkey are higher than the list at the site. Average education is low in Turkey compared to Europe. Please keep in mind that we are talking about a developing country not a developed country. Internet is still a toy of children in Turkey. Especially the sites in English may not include correct or up-to-date information if the content at those sites is generated by Turkish persons. Even the official statistics and reports may not show the real info in developing/undeveloped countries, since they need money and tend to introduce themselves artificially better to the World to attrack more money from developed countries or their citizens/investors. They can play with their own stats, reports, etc. easier than developed countries since they are less transparent to the public.

"Except for fuel and alcohol, plus some electronics everything is cheaper in general."

Except for vegetables everything is not cheap in general. Your exception list is not short as you think or know. It's a really long list indeed and at the end of list of expensive goods, you will see that only vegetables and a few other goods are cheaper than the UK. Plus, the OP is asking if he/she can work in Turkey. Even if he/she finds a job with no ability to speak Turkish, it is impossible live better than the UK with the income she/he can earn. If this was possible, it would be possible for me to go Europe with no visa or question. Because it would mean that Turkey and Europe are equal economic powers and there would be no reason to place visa to Turkish passport holders. I can not move to any developed country with my Turkish passport. Please think about this for a minute then continue to read.

Unemployement ratio is way too high in Turkey despite of the official reports. In Turkey, unemployment is higher than any Europen country + salaries are lower + taxes are higher than any European country. Average EU citizen doesn't pay €4 tax when buying a €5 product. In Turkey, some products can be taxed 2 times. They place a tax to a product then add another tax (usually VAT) to the same product. These type of things can be seen only in undeveloped/developing countries. In Turkey, typical utility bill may be almost full of tax. Your €150 utility bill may include €100 even more tax. I don't want to post my utility bills here. Which EU citizen pays such bills? I don't have issues with taxes. I am talking with reasons. Prices are high and the main reason is high taxes taken from consumption. Because they want to stop consumption. Because they want lower inflation. More consumption causes higher inflation because Turkey doesn't make enough production as production is also punished with huge taxes, complicated bureaucracy, unstable laws, high energy costs, high taxes on salaries which are paid by employers, and so on. Anyway, let's turn back to consumption taxes. They simply place huge taxes. Thus, they also decrease budget deficits with taxes. Since imported products are way cheaper than local products, most of the goods are imported and this causes big currency deficits. When they stop consumption with huge taxes, they also decrease foreign trade and currency deficits. They kill 3 birds with stopping consumption. People work very hard but can't afford to consume almost anything. 10 years back, until the invention of such taxes on consumption, Turkey was cheap. But it's no longer cheap. They invented such taxes to finance the big earthquake in 1999. Those taxes were announced as temporary taxes. But those taxes became permenant. Furthermore, they have increased the tax ratios continously over the time. 
As you see I share those extra info as "reasons". Personally I have no issues with taxes. I am not mad. You say Turkey is cheap and give us a site as the "reason" and your 39 years of experience in the US. Ok. All we have been convinced with your arguments. I will stop here as I don't want to continue. Thanks to everyone who spent time to read this long post.


----------



## belgarath

You simply do not read what I wrote. My 39 years were spent in Turkey, as a Turksh citizen, if you care to read my post.

All this moaning about the visa and taxes has nothing to do with the cost of living. In turkey, taxes are collected through consumption due to government inability to collect income tax from non salaried people. 

Do a web search and see how much taxes are cut from gross salaries in EU. It is up to 50% in some conditions. Who pays more than 35% in Turkey?

In every way that counts, living in Turkey is cheaper than EU or US. Period. Finding work with a good salary is another matter.


----------



## tobefar77

belgarath said:


> You simply do not read what I wrote. My 39 years were spent in Turkey, as a Turksh citizen, if you care to read my post.
> 
> All this moaning about the visa and taxes has nothing to do with the cost of living. In turkey, taxes are collected through consumption due to government inability to collect income tax from non salaried people.
> 
> Do a web search and see how much taxes are cut from gross salaries in EU. It is up to 50% in some conditions. Who pays more than 35% in Turkey?
> 
> In every way that counts, living in Turkey is cheaper than EU or US. Period. Finding work with a good salary is another matter.



You say I lived "there" for 39 years and you show your place as "Istanbul". What could I think about your locations? I thought you lived in the US. Currently I am in Aydin. You say you are not in Istanbul as of now, but you display yourself as if you are. Are you kidding?

First, I am not here to discuss Turkey. If I was given a chance I wouldn't stay in Turkey even for a moment. I don't care what is or what will happen in Turkey at all.

Second, I am an economist, made a living for years as a finance expert, invesment analyst, accountant and foreing trade manager. I don't need to make a research on the Web. In Turkey, disposable income (income after all taxes) is about 20% of the actual income. Actual, effective deduction is not less than 75% at all. You are saying the income tax is 35% and lower than Europe. I agree. Yes average person pays even less than 35% something like 20-25% in average. But you are missing that there are too many types of hidden deductions taken from the pockets of people.

I will give just 1 example with fuel as I said before, I am not here talk about a country that I don't care much. Also I would suggest you to come back to your home country if everything was cheaper for you in Istanbul than your current location in the US. I want to be in the US. I would never wish to return here if I could move to the US. I don't hate Turkey but I don't love as well. I am a Turk but I don't think that I have to love Turkey or the life in Turkey.

Anyways, fuel is not something we need it to drive our cars only. It's a vital element in almost all kind of industries to produce and carry products. Almost all the goods even services in the World include more or less fuel costs either during the production process or transportation or storing. If fuel is expensive in a country due to a tax, we can safely assume that in that country everything will be taxed already and everything will be expensive. Almost all of the Turkish goods are expensive because main input, fuel, is expensive. Not only fuel, all the other forms of energy like electric, natural gas, etc are also expensive. 

I hope this example makes a sense for you. In Istanbul life is not cheap. I know the life in western Turkey well including Istanbul. I also know that the life is how cheap in the US, especially foods, fuel, cars, etc. You can buy a car in a few months of your income in the US. You can see a car, especially a 4x4 Jeep only your in dreams if you are in Turkey. Even if you buy a car with a dozens of months of debt, you can't find money to drive it or its debt installments. Please be objective.


----------



## belgarath

tobefar77 said:


> You say I lived "there" for 39 years and you show your place as "Istanbul". What could I think about your locations? I thought you lived in the US. Currently I am in Aydin. You say you are not in Istanbul as of now, but you display yourself as if you are. Are you kidding?
> 
> First, I am not here to discuss Turkey. If I was given a chance I wouldn't stay in Turkey even for a moment. I don't care what is or what will happen in Turkey at all.
> 
> Second, I am an economist, made a living for years as a finance expert, invesment analyst, accountant and foreing trade manager. I don't need to make a research on the Web. In Turkey, disposable income (income after all taxes) is about 20% of the actual income. Actual, effective deduction is not less than 75% at all. You are saying the income tax is 35% and lower than Europe. I agree. Yes average person pays even less than 35% something like 20-25% in average. But you are missing that there are too many types of hidden deductions taken from the pockets of people.
> 
> I will give just 1 example with fuel as I said before, I am not here talk about a country that I don't care much. Also I would suggest you to come back to your home country if everything was cheaper for you in Istanbul than your current location in the US. I want to be in the US. I would never wish to return here if I could move to the US. I don't hate Turkey but I don't love as well. I am a Turk but I don't think that I have to love Turkey or the life in Turkey.
> 
> Anyways, fuel is not something we need it to drive our cars only. It's a vital element in almost all kind of industries to produce and carry products. Almost all the goods even services in the World include more or less fuel costs either during the production process or transportation or storing. If fuel is expensive in a country due to a tax, we can safely assume that in that country everything will be taxed already and everything will be expensive. Almost all of the Turkish goods are expensive because main input, fuel, is expensive. Not only fuel, all the other forms of energy like electric, natural gas, etc are also expensive.
> 
> I hope this example makes a sense for you. In Istanbul life is not cheap. I know the life in western Turkey well including Istanbul. I also know that the life is how cheap in the US, especially foods, fuel, cars, etc. You can buy a car in a few months of your income in the US. You can see a car, especially a 4x4 Jeep only your in dreams if you are in Turkey. Even if you buy a car with a dozens of months of debt, you can't find money to drive it or its debt installments. Please be objective.


No one cares about where you are or your personal history (or mine - i did not check my profile for a long time and i dont care what you see there- could be Timbuktu or USA for all I care). If you do not care at all and you have skills as you claim, find a job elsewhere and live there through employer sponsored visa.

Back to topic, Your claim that 20% is the disposable income after tax is simply wrong and not based on fact.

If you think life is cheap in the US, you may continue to believe so but that does not make it a reality. Life is not about buying SUVs - and unless you eat the crap food from Walmart food is EXPENSIVE in he US. You might find life expensive, if you migrate one day you'll understand how cheap Turkey is.


----------



## tobefar77

belgarath said:


> No one cares about where you are or your personal history (or mine - i did not check my profile for a long time and i dont care what you see there- could be Timbuktu or USA for all I care).


I didn't check any profile of anyone. Your location is already written on all of your posts.

Please take a look at the above-right of your each post.

Join Date: Jul 2011
*Location: Istanbul*
Posts: 325
Rep Power: 164

I didn't make a special research to know your location. You also show yourself as originally a US person. 

Almost anyone in the World can enter to the Turkey with no VISA requirement. Anyone can easily notice about the prices in Turkey very fast. 

We have already 1 UK person here saying the prices in the UK and Turkey similar. 
It's a known fact that UK is expensive than US. 

If the prices in the UK and Turkey are similar, if the UK is more expensive than US, Turkey is more expensive than the US.


----------



## belgarath

I use mobile app and dont see it. Anyway - you are entitled to your opinions. Maybe there is an USA somewhere with cheap living - i hope I find it someday.


----------



## foxyzerman

you all could stop arguing semantics, just moved to turkey after 7 yrs of living almost everywhere on this planet, this is the most expensive place of them all. 
people are kind, i give you that, but besides.. dunno, you cannot even bring up comparison with the US, prices are at least double, well.. except for vegetables ) as someone mentioned earlier.
i was surprized to notice that's way more expensive than dubai, which is located in the middle of desert, course, different economic level, but still.. not the cheapest place to live.
financially, doesn't worth it.
medically, don't even think about it.
otherwise..


----------



## Lantern

I totaly agree with belgarath, living costs in Turkey is cheaper compared to UK and most of the US. Tax rates etc. are not higher than most US and EU countries (Save for those of alcohol, fuel). If you are a skilled professional to occupy a position of a manager or assistant manager, you can well accomodate your living in Turkey.


----------



## tobefar77

Lantern said:


> I totaly agree with belgarath, living costs in Turkey is cheaper compared to UK and most of the US. Tax rates etc. are not higher than most US and EU countries (Save for those of alcohol, fuel). If you are a skilled professional to occupy a position of a manager or assistant manager, you can well accomodate your living in Turkey.


Are you from the UK? Please help me to go to the UK. I can do whateever you want from me in the UK. I am 100% serious. I hold 2 university degrees, about 35 years old, male, single (never married) and I have a clean record. Please send me a private message if you can help me. I don't want to live in the Turkey and I won't. I'm gonna appreciate your help for the rest of my life. I can do everything for you if you can help me to go out of this hell. Please help. Please. Thank you very much.


----------



## AlexDhabi

This website is about opinions and rarely about facts. Here is my opinion.
I think it depends on lifestyle whether you find Turkey more expensive than the UK or not. As for UAE/Dubai then in my opinion Turkey is much cheaper and also I find Turkey is a lot cheaper than the UK. 
When I say Turkey is cheaper than the UK I am comparing a rural/seaside area of Devon with what I think the equivalent in Aydin province of Turkey.
For a start purchasing/renting property is much cheaper in Turkey (I paid less for my 4 bedroomed house with pool than my one-bedroom flat in the UK; cost of where I live in UAE is about 20,000 GBP per year); also property-related taxes and the cost of running a home are cheaper in Turkey. Food is definitely cheaper in Turkey especially if you go to markets (I am vegetarian). 
Petrol/diesel similarly expensive. Certain items (like cars) are relatively expensive in Turkey due to import taxes. Sure it is not as cheap to live in Turkey as it used to be but it is still an attractive proposition for retired people from the UK.
Problem for someone moving to Turkey for work is that wages are low compared to the UK for the equivalent job so when you look at money in vs. money out it would probably be no better doing the same job in Turkey as in the UK.


----------



## tobefar77

Hi AlexDhabi, Aydin in Turkey and Devon in the UK are not equivalent. I have just searched for those two cities at wikipedia. Aydin has less population and is more rural. 

More importantly Aydin is a city of Turkey. Aydin is not located in the US.

If Devon is in the UK, you can compare it with the coasts of the US like Florida, Carolina, Texas, etc. 

You may compare Aydin with the coastal cities of India, Malaysia or similar developing countries. You can't compare a Turkish city with a British city. It would be like comparing apples with dogs, absolutely irrelevant.

UK is one of the 3-5 most developed countries in the World. How can you compare the UK with Turkey?
All we know that Turkey is an Asian or Middle Eastern country, not even an Eastern European country like Romania, Bulgaria or Greece. Most people can't earn more than 2 USD per hour in Turkey. Minimum wage is about $400 per month and most people work at least 200 hours to earn $400. Have you ever worked 200 hours a month? If yes, how much were you paid?

I would buy a house in India if I were a retired British. I would find more people in India who can speak my language, English, I would eat and drink everything I want. Florida would be another option for me. Why should I buy a house in Aydin and live with the people who don't even speak English, believe another religion, etc.. For low prices in Turkey?  To buy 1 kg meat for 15 USD? To buy a 75 cl bottle of whiskey for 45 USD? To pay 3-5 times of the World prices? 

You are lucky as you are vegetarian. But I am not lucky. I want to eat meat, drink whiskey, buy a Jeep but I can't afford none of those. You also can't afford almost none of those even if you receive 1,000 GBP pension fund per month. 


Opinions and facts.. as you said.

If this is not so personal, can I ask you that are you able to sell your house with no loss in GBP, EUR or USD? Because Turkish currency has lost its value by 20% in the last few weeks. It means that you have lost 20% if you own something that is priced in Turkish Lira. Are we still talking about an opinion or fact? Similar effects can be seen in other developing country currencies like India. But not in Greece, Bulgaria or Romania. You see, Turkey is not a even a Eastern European. You have compared Turkey with the UK. 

Are you really sure that you haven't made any financial loss by living in Turkey or buying a house in Turkey?


----------



## mwm749

Hi,

I would just like to say that Turkey, Istanbul especially is expensive place to move to. I was there last month and I was rather surprised that you need US $ 200 a day to go about.


----------



## Nedim

I'm sorry to jump in just like that, but tobefar77 you're extremely overreacting


----------



## AlexDhabi

tobefar77 is a troll and needs to be banned (IMO).


----------



## tobefar77

AlexDhabi said:


> tobefar77 is a troll and needs to be banned (IMO).


I am not here to sell something. I think I give objective info about Turkey. Sometimes reality is negative. So I might share negative info. I am a honest person. I am not telling lie to sell something. I've been living in Turkey since more than 30 years. You and other people can like or don't like what I said. But please don't touch my free speech right at least in this forum.


----------



## jojo

tobefar77 said:


> I am not here to sell something. I think I give objective info about Turkey. Sometimes reality is negative. So I might share negative info. I am a honest person. I am not telling lie to sell something. I've been living in Turkey since more than 30 years. You and other people can like or don't like what I said. But please don't touch my free speech right at least in this forum.


 Free speech is only good if its polite and well balanced - otherwise its anarchy.

"tobefar77"s views are his and you will find negative, unhappy people in every country - there will always be those who only see the negatives and want to spread the bad word, Often those same people will move to another country and still only find the bad and still be unhappy. However, we all need to make our own judgements based on our own wants and needs, using as much information as we can get, good and bad.

I have to say that I know several people who have immigrated to turkey and are blissfully happy - but that doesnt mean it will be like that for everyone. 

Jo xxx


----------



## tobefar77

jojo said:


> Free speech is only good if its polite and well balanced - otherwise its anarchy.
> 
> "tobefar77"s views are his and you will find negative, unhappy people in every country - there will always be those who only see the negatives and want to spread the bad word, Often those same people will move to another country and still only find the bad and still be unhappy. However, we all need to make our own judgements based on our own wants and needs, using as much information as we can get, good and bad.
> 
> I have to say that I know several people who have immigrated to turkey and are blissfully happy - but that doesnt mean it will be like that for everyone.
> 
> Jo xxx


I'm going to be so happy if I can move to a different country. 

You may know happy people who migrated to Turkey. But when? Is this an up-to-date info? How many of those people have you contacted recently? In Turkey, everything is changing every day.


----------



## jojo

tobefar77 said:


> I'm going to be so happy if I can move to a different country.
> 
> You may know happy people who migrated to Turkey. But when? Is this an up-to-date info? How many of those people have you contacted recently? In Turkey, everything is changing every day.



Yes, they've lived there for many years and are very happy - all of them and today! Thats not the point. Everyone is different, everyone has their own views and opinions of the countries they live in, heck I despise living in the UK and could spend my life on here moaning, crisitising and arguing with anyone who says otherwise.... But its just my view. I did live in Spain but its is in such an economic mess right now, I have temporarily moved back to the UK (the situation economically is a bit better than Spain) as I have property here.

Anyway, your opinions are your own, you have a right to them, but dont think for one minute its the same for everyone - some may agree with you, but many may not - thats their right! We're all different - remember that, so dont argue your point, you've stated it clearly and thats enough.

Jo


----------



## tobefar77

jojo said:


> Yes, they've lived there for many years and are very happy - all of them and today! Thats not the point. Everyone is different, everyone has their own views and opinions of the countries they live in, heck I despise living in the UK and could spend my life on here moaning, crisitising and arguing with anyone who says otherwise.... But its just my view. I did live in Spain but its is in such an economic mess right now, I have temporarily moved back to the UK (the situation economically is a bit better than Spain) as I have property here.
> 
> Anyway, your opinions are your own, you have a right to them, but dont think for one minute its the same for everyone - some may agree with you, but many may not - thats their right! We're all different - remember that, so dont argue your point, you've stated it clearly and thats enough.
> 
> Jo


I am not arguing my point. I am open to the opposite views. I asked a question and you replied. You said you know some people who are living in Turkey and they are all happy. That's possible. I am not telling that it's not possible.

I am giving detailed info. That's the main difference between your posts and mine. I am not only arguing something. You say you know happy people in Turkey. Ok. But we still don't know why they are happy. I am explaining details, giving prices and objective data. You don't tell us what are the positive points in Turkey for the people you know. Remember the original post:



Rachelgal said:


> Hi everyone...
> 
> Is it possible to get work in tukey only speaking english & what areas would be the best ?
> 
> I wanted to know the cost of living in Turkey compared to the UK..
> 
> Rent
> Food
> Bills
> tobacco
> drink
> 
> thanks!!


----------



## jojo

tobefar77 said:


> I am not arguing my point. I am open to the opposite views. I asked a question and you replied. You said you know some people who are living in Turkey and they are all happy. That's possible. I am not telling that it's not possible.
> 
> I am giving detailed info. That's the main difference between your posts and mine. I am not only arguing something. You say you know happy people in Turkey. Ok. But we still don't know why they are happy. I am explaining details, giving prices and objective data. You don't tell us what are the positive points in Turkey for the people you know. Remember the original post:


 You are giving detailed info, but it is with a biased view.

I know one of my friends would say its so much cheaper, friendlier and more relaxed in Turkey, compared to the UK - not to mention the weather. she's engaged to a Turkish man and they run a business together. She's lived there permanently for about 10 years, before that, she went back and forth. Recently came back for a visit to the UK and absolutely hated it. Funnily enough one of the reasons she gave, was that the UK now seems to have lost its "freedom of speech" and is so politically correct you cant do or say anything in case you offend....... oh and its expensive!

Anyway, information is the key and then folk can make their own minds up

Jo


----------



## cheryll

Hi I'm new to the forum. I am currently living in the UK but thinking of moving to Fethiye with my family soon. Could you tell me a bit about living in Fethiye please? How does it compare to the UK? is life generally better? How do you get on with the language etc? Many many thanks for any help and advice you can give me. Cheryll


----------



## AlexDhabi

Hi Cheryll, I think you might be better off starting a new thread asking about living in Fethiye (this one was originally about secondary education there)


----------



## timoteus

*work in Turkey*

I worked in Turkey some years ago teaching English in a language school. To get into this you would need to take a short course in teaching English as a foreign language. You would probably need to pay for this. Most of the work is in the North especially Istanbul. The pay isn't that great but you often get the accommodation thrown in. If you want more info let me know.


----------



## foxyzerman

if somebody asks me, don't go to turkey !!

it's the most "slipery" environment i live in; and, the most expensive, well.. except for the vegetables 😅.

i only lived there for 3 months, and believe me, i wouldn't go back even if they would pay me to do nuthin'.

and don't think that i haven't been around for a while, been living in france, italy, china and the US (where i'm coming from).

if you don't need a headche, avoid turkey 😉


----------



## ryanmakin

Hi, Guys 

We are originally from Iran we have to kids and we are the citizen of Australia, our saving is little (USD $200,000) and our plan is the to move in the Turkey, and open small import/export company (between Australia/Turkey/ Iran ) in the Istanbul , I have the general information about the Turkey, I want to know we can start our business in this country or not ? do you know someone has business same us? 

regards,


----------



## PS51

When people say that it is much cheaper in Turkey than Europe, it must depends on their lifestyle. I have a Home in Turkey ( Yalikavak , Bodrum ) I spend 2 or 3 months a year there. Because I travel back and forth between the two countries, differences are immediately apparent. 
We find that Turkey ( on the Aegean coast ) is similar in costs across the board, if you try to live the same lifestyle. If you run a car ( even an old banger ), Like a bottle of wine, Like to eat meat based meals , heat your home in winter ( Turkish houses haemorrhage heat at a staggering rate) , you will find living in Turkey as expensive as UK. If you live like a native Turk and forgo all those luxuries many people expect in the UK, you will find Turkey cheap.
When we go there we use buses as the working Turks do, we go to the market and buy vegetables and hardware. We chill out . Chilling out is cheap. If I tried to enjoy the lifestyle I have in the UK , it would cost me more.


----------



## beyinsel

*finding job is some problem*

maybe you can find a job souht of turkey (About Tourism)
where are you from?
i am consultant, i can help about work permit, residence permits.


----------



## PS51

I thought a work permit was very difficult to obtain nowadays. 'Yabancis' come to live in our area ( Bodrum ) and expect to get work. They are usually disappointed.


----------



## beyinsel

*we obtain*



PS51 said:


> I thought a work permit was very difficult to obtain nowadays. 'Yabancis' come to live in our area ( Bodrum ) and expect to get work. They are usually disappointed.


we obtain, if you contact with us...we can help
varolum1969 (et) hotma...

After this year (in 2015), a new law will be...nobady can enter turkey for 5 years who works in turkey illegal


----------

